

Intel Said to Be Near Purchase of Infineon Division - muon
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-08-26/intel-said-to-be-near-purchase-of-infineon-division.html

======
skowmunk
Its the same story during/after every downturn in an economic cycle -- the
strong buy up the weak.

Do the weak become weak because they don't anticipate the inevitable cycles?

